

IBM's Watson beats Jeopardy Grand Champions - ramanujan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12rNbGf2Wwo

======
ramanujan
This is just a warmup match, but given that performance it's likely to also be
the outcome of the final battle on February 14-16.

Here's a good video that explains how this works:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G2H3DZ8rNc>

And a PDF version that goes into more detail:
[https://www-950.ibm.com/events/wwe/grp/grp004.nsf/vLookupPDF...](https://www-950.ibm.com/events/wwe/grp/grp004.nsf/vLookupPDFs/AIMagazine-
DeepQA/$file/AIMagazine-DeepQA.pdf)

And the IBM Watson website: <http://www.ibmwatson.com>

In a nutshell, the approach is kind of similar to the Netflix Challenge in
that it's an ensemble of a bunch of different algorithms. However, while a
good argument could be made that the Netflix winners were potentially
overtraining on their "test" set by fitting so many different parameters, I
think here there is clear out-of-band generalization.

